# Building a longboard in singapore



## Potatoman50 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi all, i am interested in building a longboard in singapore. I would like to know where can i purchase the wood required for making the longboard in singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

que ? Why build it ? 

I am not into the boards, but I never seen anybody building it ..


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

I know of a couple shapers in Phuket but not Singapore, no market for it. 

Speaking of which, I have 2 longboards (SurfTech) for sale if you're interested or know anyone one who is.


----------



## berlinda (May 20, 2017)

If you are looking for raw wood to build longboards, I think it will be quite a challenge.

I used to longboard for a short amount of time and know that the wood used for longboards have to have a special flex and multiple layer of different plys... if I am not wrong. 

If you are looking to customise with ready built boards, longboard love is the most popular here and you can check them out!


----------

